# Solved: Outlook 2007 deleting read emails



## JARUKA (Sep 5, 2008)

MS Outlook 2007 automatically deletes emails once they are read. The only way to save them is to move them to a folder other than the inbox. I felt there was probably a setting for this but I have been unable to find it. My older version of Outlook did not do this and I am at a loss. Thanks!!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *JARUKA*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Are the messages appearing in the Deleted Items folder?

In Outlook 2007, set your view to this:
View > Current View > Messages
Do you see the Read messages now?

Let us know what you find.


----------



## JARUKA (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank you!!! This solved the problem. I had it set so it wouldn't show an auto preview. I solved that by turning off the reading pane. 

Thanks again.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You are welcome.


----------

